# Calgon Question



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

We couldn't find any liquid calgon here in Edmonton, so my question is how much dry calgon would I use in each tank. Thank you


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I am not experienced in the Calgon ways, so I may be wrong, but I have a note here to myself on my 03 26rs which has 28 gallon black and gray tanks, to use 2 cups Calgon (or white rain, spring rain or blue raindrops) dissolved in hot water. In the black tank only, also use 1 cup laundry detergent.

Just trying it myself, so not sure my notes are correct, but at least you have a response!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> I am not experienced in the Calgon ways, so I may be wrong, but I have a note here to myself on my 03 26rs which has 28 gallon black and gray tanks, to use 2 cups Calgon (or white rain, spring rain or blue raindrops) dissolved in hot water. In the black tank only, also use 1 cup laundry detergent.
> 
> Just trying it myself, so not sure my notes are correct, but at least you have a response!


DRY Calgon will not work well for some reason .. it needs to be the liquid ... don't ask me why ... but take one cup of Calgon every four times out and mix it with a gallon of hot water ... you will be surprised what things it loosens up in there...


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

IMHO, how much you need to use depends on your water. Here in Portland, we have soft water to start with, so about 1/2 cup for a 30 gallon tank seems to work fine. If I get to an area with very hard water, it definitely needs more, as much as 2 cups. So far, I've had good luck with the dry powder in the grey water tankks, I slowly poor it into the sink(s) for the grey water as I run hot water from the tap. Seems to desolve it fine and works fine. for blackwater I desolve it in hot water. Calgon doesn't desolve well in cold water.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank You for the replies, maybe I'll have to keep looking for the liquid, Hmm I wonder who will have it. Off to the internet


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Around here, in the midwest USA, I get the liquid Calgon at Wal-Mart, in the section with the laundry detergents.

Mike


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

In San Diego, some Walmarts had Calgon and some didn't. Internet search is the best way to find out and then call because one that said they had some didn't.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

If you desolve the powder calgon 1 would think its now a liquid. Put some in a old milk jug and disolve then empty in tank SIMPLE


----------



## Dutchy (Feb 19, 2004)

We dissolve powder Calgon and detergent in hot water first, then mix in the rest of the water and pour it down the toilet as well as the kitchen drains. Never had any problem since with either the black or grey tank. Both tank gauges always show correctly.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

That's what we did, we dissolved it in hot water then it became liquid and then into the black and grey tanks. I think we will do it a couple more times to clean them out better.Thanks for the replies and tips


----------

